# AuSable eye candy.



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

19.5 inch brown. Yes I kept it and grilled it....mmmmmm!


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Male. Hard to see, but it had a decent hook jaw. 3pm in the afternoon on a worm.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

beer and nuts said:


> 19.5 inch brown. Yes I kept it and grilled it....mmmmmm!


Great looking fish, love those darker shaded browns.

Over the years I have quit keeping smaller browns as much (8-14") and started keeping a few 15-20 inch fish for meals. I prefer bigger browns because they are meat and crayfish eaters and have better flesh and more meat for the grill. Brookies on the other hand, I will usually take anything legal if I'm itching for dinner.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice fish! 

I agree that big trout are best for the grill. Grilling on a campfire makes them even better!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Great looking brown!


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

Damn that's a pretty fish.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow, that's eye candy for sure.


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

Whoo boy!


----------

